# Responsive Base Gallery for Lightroom Web Module



## redrex (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi!
Over the last year I've been working on an update to my original Base Web Gallery for Lightroom, it now works with a responsive framework so it works great on any device. It also features;

AngularJS and bootstrap frameworks
Checkout by email - allows client approval, client orders or a shop mode (example)

EU Cookie compliance notice
Scroll able caption section - for large text captions (example)

Navbar items
Background Music
I originally created the gallery to suit my photography business needs (mainly weddings) for a way to show clients their photos and to have complete control of the galleries. Plus to have a way for the customer to order prints or give photos selections for creating wedding books. Hopefully you might find some of features useful too.

A free demo of the gallery can be downloaded via this link and you can view example galleries here. I've also create a video guide on its features and how to config it on YouTube. And finally its user guide is documented here.

This Gallery works with both Lightroom 6 (standalone) and Lightroom CC.

Use the code *LR-FORUM2016* to save 10% at checkout (code valid for this year).

Thanks for looking and feel free to ask any questions.


----------

